# No sound in my clips in Sony Vegas



## ZanyX11 (May 11, 2008)

Hello
Im using sony vegas 9 and when I import a clip from my camera (Aiptek PocketDV AHD Z600) theres a video and audiotrack on the timeline but the soundtrack just shows straight lines (empty sound clip).

Is there anyway to fix the audio here?

TIA

Zany


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

does the clip play in any other player with sound?
to check if an audio track is there and functional download GSpot for the link in my signature and open the clip in it - it should show you the video track and audio track details including codecs needed for both video and audio. If unsure post a screenshot of the results here.
It may be that you don't have the codecs but if Vegas is showing a flatline (or no line) for the audio track there may not be an audio track coming in from your camera.


----------

